# Sales Tax on Deconetwork and other business management tools



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

I signed up for Deconetwork early this week and love what it can do!
However, I think there is a flaw in it that make it unusable for anyone with any level of sales tax complexity.

I've submitted a tech support ticket to Deconetwork, tried to call, and posted on there forum...no answer...the tool is next to useless if I can't figure out how to address the sales tax complexity of NYS

As i said above I live in New York, where any unit priced clothing garment under $110 are taxed at 4% which for a print shop is every unit! For example, 500 T-shirt printed at $5 even though the invoice total is $2500 it's still 4% because of the unit price of $5. _(I've met with sales tax specialists and taxed to NYS to get this right...)_

However, any non-garment items I print has to be taxed at 8%, like mugs, keychains, water bottles and jobs where the customer provides the garment; if the garment is provided we aren't selling clothing...you are selling a service of decoration thus 8%.

Multiple different services online for business management tax at the invoice level including DecoNetwork; and the tax override in Deconetwork is cumbersome so making the charge isn't easy! And a mix of garment and none garment items would still be tax wrong...

If you look at sales tax law specifically for the US there are well over 10,000 different municipalities with varying degrees of sales tax rules...and invoice level sales tax doesn't cover the flexibility required for those sales tax codes.

*Is anyone else any an issue like this???*


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi

It's a long time since I looked at DN but in Opencart you can define an unlimited sets of taxes such as 4% and 8% then assign them to the relevant products.

If this tax system is only applicable to residents of NY then Opencart will manage that as well. You can choose if the tax is applied to orders placed in NYC (cardholders address) or delivered to NYC (shipping address).


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

TPrintDesigner said:


> Hi
> 
> It's a long time since I looked at DN but in Opencart you can define an unlimited sets of taxes such as 4% and 8% then assign them to the relevant products.
> 
> If this tax system is only applicable to residents of NY then Opencart will manage that as well. You can choose if the tax is applied to orders placed in NYC (cardholders address) or delivered to NYC (shipping address).



DN tech support is working on a work around for me...but there doesn't seem to be a simply way to apply the different tax %'s...I know WooCommerce can do it also. I wish I would have noticed during my trial of DecoNetwork! I was so focused on what it could do I missed the one big thing it can't do.

Hopefully tech support with have a fix for me quickly, I'm not going to pay $90/mo and not be able to use the site!


----------

